
Show HN: Gridfolio – Lightweight and simple portfolio generator - christinecha
https://github.com/christinecha/gridfolio
======
mikebelanger
Nice! I like that this framework is meant for portfolios only. I always seems
like a lot of portfolio-generating web-frameworks are added onto much more
complicated tools like Wordpress. This is relatively simple, but does the job
of portfolio generating much better, too.

------
melvinmt
Small CSS/JS bug: Hovering over the grid highlights the boxes and turns my
cursor in a pointer, but I can't click on anything but the text.

~~~
christinecha
Updating now!

------
Jean-Philipe
Her other projects are also nice by the way!

------
Chris2048
+1 posted by author

